# The system hangs when SD is plugged in



## shestero (Jul 28, 2011)

New fit-PC2 (Compulab). FreeBSD 8.2-Release.
The system hangs after insertion miniSD.
(if card was inserted before boot it hangs during boot).
Meanwhile it feels (and reports on system console!) following ejections and insertions of SD (mmc0)!
Suspect sdhci.
Reference: http://fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2378


----------



## shestero (Jul 29, 2011)

*Correction*

Sorry, it doesn't hang but block all USB ports (till hardware reboot).
(I use USB keyboard and mouse).
It report about connection or disconnection of mmc0, but no appropridate devices in /dev/* appeared (cheked remote).


----------



## tingo (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you post full dmesg output (both normal and verbose) somewhere (pastebin, if you don't have another place), and can you post relevant output from dmesg / /var/log/messages here. Also, post the relevant parts of `# pciconf -lv`.


----------



## shestero (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Will do it tomorrow.

I found another related problem. Loading mmc and mmcsd modules forbids the detection of my Transcend TS120GSJ18M USB HDD (I can use it after these modules is unloaded).


----------



## shestero (Aug 3, 2011)

dmesg-a: http://pastebin.com/P1QcKkeA
dmesg: http://pastebin.com/SeNEaXbG
messages: http://pastebin.com/M7997nRe
pciconf-lv: http://pastebin.com/x1cnQXDK


----------



## tingo (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you get any more messages (related to sd card insertion) if you boot verbose?


----------

